# Can you see the mod forum?



## Morrus (Jan 8, 2002)

So far me, PC, angra, Ashtal, Mark and Eric should be able to see it.


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 8, 2002)

*Nope.*

Only Meta and the Archives.


----------



## Grazzt (Jan 8, 2002)

I can see it.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 8, 2002)

Hmmm... OK. I'll try to figure out why you can't see it, Ashtal.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 8, 2002)

I can't see it either.  My eyes!!


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2002)

"Za goggles!  Zay do nothing...!"

(but I can see the mods forum just fine!)


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 9, 2002)

I can't see it, but I guess that's supposed to be good


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 9, 2002)

i can see it fine (my post in it yesterday may have been a give-away, though)


----------



## Martin (Jan 9, 2002)

I can't see it, and that pisse...

Oh, wait.  I'm not a moderator.  Nevermind.  <grin>


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Yes but I have to use possession to do so...


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

Nope I can't see it.
But now I know it is there. I'll have to keep an eye on you mods now. Having a secret place where you can plot your diabolical plans, how rude.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

Can't see it.


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 29, 2018)

Felonious Ntent said:


> Nope I can't see it.



Me neither


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2018)

What an odd necro.


----------



## lowkey13 (Mar 29, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------

